# Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September


*Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...​*Ich werde das nicht kommentieren.

Ich mache das nur öffentlich..

Quelle:
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region/d...-Peta-verklagt-Angelverein-_arid,1429229.html

*Ein ehemaliges Mitglied* hat wohl den Angelverein Ahnbek bei PETA angeschwärzt, weil angeblich der Verein ein widerrechtliches Wettangeln veranstaltet habe..

Daraufhin habe PETA bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg Anzeige erstattet.

Die Sprecherin Castagna der Staatsanwaltschaft Oldenburg  bestätigte den Eingang der entsprechenden Anzeige. 

Man werde nun erst prüfen, ob ein Anfangsverdacht wegen eines möglichen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz vorliege. 

Dann müssten weitere Ermittlungen folgen. Ob es dazu kommen würde, sei zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt aber noch völlig unklar.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Rotbart (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

"Von einer Gegenanzeige wegen Verleumdung will er vorerst absehen".

Tja. Der deutsche Angler will eben auch geprügelt werden.


----------



## GeorgeB (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

*Hellsehermodus on*                           Oldenburg, ca.15.10.2016


Sehr geehrter Angler,

das Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Sie, wegen des Verdachts auf einen Verstoß gegen § 17 Abs. 1 TierSchG, wurde eingestellt.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Foltermann 
(Staatsanwalt)


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Bin Betroffener.

Mal schauen, ob ich privat Anzeige stellen kann. Das darf man sich nicht bieten lassen.

Das "ehemalige Mitglied" hat sich aber so oder so in's eigene Fleisch geschnitten. Das wird bei den Vereinen in der Region die Runde machen. Angeln geht dann wohl nur noch auf Gastkarte. 

@Thomas: Danke fürs Veröffentlichen!

LG
Max


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> *Hellsehermodus on*                           Oldenburg, ca.15.10.2016
> 
> 
> Sehr geehrter Angler,
> ...



Na, hoffen wir mal, dass du ein echtes Medium bist. 

LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> @Thomas: Danke fürs Veröffentlichen!
> 
> LG
> Max


Ist ja mein Job - kommentiert hab ich absichtlich nicht, hab eh schon Blutdruck heute wegen DAFV/FFH etc...

Sonst komm ich noch in Knast...........


----------



## gründler (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Selbst wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird,hat Petra einen teilerfolg zu feiern.

Angst,die Angst das sowas wieder und wieder passiert,in folge dessen sagen mehr und mehr Vereine etc. ihre Veranstaltungen ab und Petra freut sich nen Ast.

Und das schlimmste...man lässt sich das gefallen,in NDS werden mehr und mehr Veraanstaltungen abgesagt aus Angst vor Anzeigen und aus Angst vor der Angst.

Und wer Angst hat gibt auch meistens klein nach,dabei wäre es wichtig wenn wir keine Angst vor der Angst hätten.

#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Bin Betroffener.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob ich privat Anzeige stellen kann. Das darf man sich nicht bieten lassen.
> 
> ...



 Da wären in den umliegenden Angelläden, wäre ich der Betreiber bei dem Herren leider die Gastkarten immer ausverkauft, wenn er eine haben wollen würde.|kopfkrat




gründler schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird,hat Petra einen teilerfolg zu feiern.
> 
> Angst,die Angst das sowas wieder und wieder passiert,in folge dessen sagen mehr und mehr Vereine etc. ihre Veranstaltungen ab und Petra freut sich nen Ast.
> 
> ...



Tja und warum Angst, wenn man alles richtig macht?! Weil keiner einen Arsch in der Hose hat und das Tun einer solchen Veranstaltung vertritt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Und erneut eine Nachricht darüber, dass ein Angler andere Angler in die Pfanne haut.

Es ist echt traurig, wie intensiv momentan innerhalb der Szene gegeneinander gearbeitet wird.


----------



## MaxiDelme (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da wären in den umliegenden Angelläden, wäre ich der Betreiber bei dem Herren leider die Gastkarten immer ausverkauft, wenn er eine haben wollen würde.|kopfkrat



Mein Verein gibt z.B. nur Gastkarten aus an Leute, die bereits einem anderen Verein angehören. Habe mich immer gewundert, wieso die das machen, nun weiß ich es.

LG


----------



## Revilo62 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Da muss man doch nicht lange drüber nachdenken. Seine anglerische Zukunft sieht sehr düster aus, zumindest in seinem mittelbaren Umfeld.
Es steht nirgends in D geschrieben, dass es einen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Angelkarte oder Gastkarte gibt, schon allein aus der Formulierung Gastkarte läßt sich eine Einladung ableiten, die ihm aber zukünftig verwehrt wird.
Egal was im Vorfeld geschehen ist, das ist menschlich unterste Schublade.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ursus Albis (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Vielleicht sollte man bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln den Scheiß, wie z.B. einen Preis für den größten Fisch oder die größte Fischmenge auszuloben, einfach mal lassen. Denn es kommt ja eigentlich auf das gemeinschaftliche Naturerlebnis an.

Ich schlage vor, bei solchen Veranstaltungen einfach die verzehrten Grillwürste zu zählen. Wer die meisten frisst, bekommt den Pott.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Ist jetzt natürlich die Frage warum dieses Ex-Mitglied den Schritt gemacht hat, kann auch sein das er so fertig gemacht wurde- das er anglerischen Selbstmord begangen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Nach meinen Recherchen gehört der Verein zu Weser-Ems (jedenfalls nicht zum Anglerverband NDS)...

Da werden sie also kaum Hilfe von Verbandsseite zu erwarten haben..


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Kurze Zwischenfrage.
In den Link von Thomas steht unter anderem das hier:"..... Laut Kommentar zum Tierschutzgesetz müsse der alleinige Grund des Angelns im Nahrungserwerb liegen......"

Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

nö - altes PETA-Märchen....


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Dacht ich mir doch.

Hat wohl einer von PETrA kommentiert und dann wird das rotzfrech an Zeitungen weitergegeben und von denen ungeprüft gedruckt.|evil:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

so isses...

Gibt ja x-Urteile und Veröffentlichungen, die auch die Hege als Grund anerkennen..

Weitere sinnvolle Gründe wurden noch nie in Verhandlungen eingebracht..

Ist ja aber hier Offtopic - nur zur Klarstellung..


----------



## Ørret (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Ich glaube die werden nicht nur keine Hilfe vom Verband bekommen,sondern die werden sich auch noch richtig was vom Verband anhören müssen.
Denn WE scheint sich ja fast nur noch als Naturschutzverband zu verstehen und nicht als Verband der Anglerinteressen vertritt......da werden solche Schlagzeilen den Naturschützern von Verband wohl nicht gefallen.


Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Geschichte weitergeht...


----------



## fischbär (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Wundert mich, dass das nicht öfter passiert. Wenn man sich die aktuelle Nummer mit Veit Wilde und Johnny Release (schon der Name ist ein gefundenes Fressen) anschaut, frage ich mich, wieso da nicht schon längst ein Hater Peta zum Mittel seines kindischen Frusts gemacht hat.
Also zu Peta zu gehen ist wirklich das letzte. Wenn er mit denen unzufrieden ist, soll er halt woanders angeln! Menschlich unterste Schublade.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ich glaube die werden nicht nur keine Hilfe vom Verband bekommen,sondern die werden sich auch noch richtig was vom Verband anhören müssen.
> Denn WE scheint sich ja fast nur noch als Naturschutzverband zu verstehen und nicht als Verband der Anglerinteressen vertritt......



Dann sollte WE als primärer Naturschutzzirkus, den primär am Angeln Interessierten gefälligst das Geld zurückerstatten.

Das Geld könnten Angler dann sicherlich sinnvoller investieren.


----------



## kati48268 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*



Ursus H. schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man bei einem Gemeinschaftsangeln den Scheiß, wie z.B. einen Preis für den größten Fisch oder die größte Fischmenge auszuloben, einfach mal lassen. Denn es kommt ja eigentlich auf das gemeinschaftliche Naturerlebnis an.


OT:
Es spricht ethisch überhaupt nichts dagegen, sich auch beim Angeln zu messen, egal ob lockerer "Schwanzvergleich" unter Kumpels oder organisierter Wettbewerb.
In der ganze Welt ist das usus, teils sogar extrem beliebt auch bei Nichtanglern
Der Schwachsinn in diesem unserem Lande, Tierschutz bis zum Exzess zu betreiben (außer natürlich da, wo es tatsächlich ums Geld geht), kennt aber leider kaum noch Grenzen.
OT aus.

Einen Preis für den besten Fang zu vergeben ist nur eins der Kriterien für ein Wettfischen, welches mit dem Gesetz kollidiert; es müssen aber deutlich mehr Kriterien erfüllt sein.
Was hier genau vorliegt, können wir anhand des Artikels nicht beurteilen, da die verbale Diarrhö, die Peta absondert, nicht ernst zu nehmen ist.

Was die Vereinskameraden und jeder Angler der Gegend mit einem Typen anstellen sollten, der bei Peta anschwärzt, darf ich hier nicht schreiben.


----------



## MaxiDelme (23. August 2016)

*AW: Ex-Mitglied schwärzt Angelverein bei PETA an...*

Kleines Update:

Bis jetzt gab es noch keine Post vom Staatsanwalt.


----------

